# Can't install RED ALERT 2



## nhnp (Jul 24, 2008)

I downloaded red alert 2 from a forum. It is a .mds file, so I mounted it by using magicdisc. Then I opened Setup.exe, but I couldn't run it, it asked "please insert the correct CD-ROM, select OK and restart the application".
Any help???


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

We don't help with illegal pirate software problems. Read the forum rules.


----------

